# eucalyptus fireplace mantle



## WoodLove (Apr 1, 2014)

So I've been moving a slab of eucalyptus around the shop for 3 months now and decided since I didn't have any jobs pressing it was time to put the slab to a good use. I planed the slab flat and cut it to size...... Sanded it down smooth and coated it with 3 coats of danish oil. It's now installed in my living room..... This made Mrs. Woodlove quite happy...

Reactions: Like 15 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC (Apr 1, 2014)

C'mon, stop teasing. We need a pic in place!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice use of a beautiful slab. Good thing you didn't throw your back out moving that around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 1, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> Nice use of a beautiful slab. Good thing you didn't throw your back out moving that around.



I never said I didnt......lol....... it weighed in at about a buck and a half

at the narrowest its 10.5 inches, deepest it is 14.5, its 4 inches thick


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 1, 2014)

WOW, I was thinking 3 inches thick. Aren't you glad it's out of the shop and at it's final destination !!!!


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 1, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> WOW, I was thinking 3 inches thick. Aren't you glad it's out of the shop and at it's final destination !!!!


absolutely!!!!! no more moving it...... now I have space for more wood.....lololol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes sir nice fit , good looking mantle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice! I really like that! Someday I'd like a fireplace to mount a live edge slab over for a mantle too.


----------



## David813 (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful very nice


----------



## DKMD (Apr 2, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 2, 2014)

Is that some of that super curly stuff you had?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 2, 2014)

that's awesome Jamie I got some pieces like that that me and woodtick cut up of curly ambrosia . going to make an island in the kitchen . thanks for the idea buddy that's sharp


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow Jamie. I don't think you could have picked a more appealing piece. That looks superb. Nice grain and rich color. Great job.

Ray


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 2, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> Is that some of that super curly stuff you had?


 it is........ not from the slab I cut for you, but all from the same tree


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 2, 2014)

the slab was gifted to me by Joe Rebuild when I helped him move his shop....... the second time. lolol
We arte planning on going fishing/kayaking in a couple of weeks......


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 3, 2014)

The big chunk you pulled from the bottom shelf for me is all cut into staves and in a clamp just waiting for me to glue it up. pretty sure I'm going to inlay a stripe of Brazilian Tulipwood around the center. The piece I helped you process had crazy curl in it, I cannot forget it. I really wish I would have had your phone number on me last weekend. I went and got a pretty good chunk of IRW from Lowell in Sarasota. Thought I had your number and was bummed when I had to drive by the sign on the way to your place. Lowell and I have talked about having a meet up half way sometime i.e. your place when ever we are all up to it. I've picked up a second job but I now have Fridays and Saturdays off plus more money so it opens me up to do more.

I hope to meet Joe Rebuild one day and buy some wood from him. You and Lowell both have great things to say about him and his crazy wood stash.

That Hollowform you posted is gorgeous hope life is treating you and especially that ankle well.

Les


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 3, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> The big chunk you pulled from the bottom shelf for me is all cut into staves and in a clamp just waiting for me to glue it up. pretty sure I'm going to inlay a stripe of Brazilian Tulipwood around the center. The piece I helped you process had crazy curl in it, I cannot forget it. I really wish I would have had your phone number on me last weekend. I went and got a pretty good chunk of IRW from Lowell in Sarasota. Thought I had your number and was bummed when I had to drive by the sign on the way to your place. Lowell and I have talked about having a meet up half way sometime i.e. your place when ever we are all up to it. I've picked up a second job but I now have Fridays and Saturdays off plus more money so it opens me up to do more.
> 
> I hope to meet Joe Rebuild one day and buy some wood from him. You and Lowell both have great things to say about him and his crazy wood stash.
> 
> ...


 I would love all of us to meet up soon...... Ill message you with my cell number. All Woodbarter members are welcome to come over and hang out when in my neck of the woods.......


----------

